# Ladies West Point Lawn ornament



## Tidewater (Oct 16, 2010)

Part three of today's lawn ornament score. I found another thread dedicated to it looks like the maker is AMF. The serial number on the left rear dropout reads T208. 
Any help identifying the year of this bike will be appreciated. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SailorMac (Oct 16, 2010)

62 or 63?  Looks a lot like my Wife's AMF which I'd guess is early 60's.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 17, 2010)

The skinny chainguard pegs it as late 60s-early 70s. Looks like a decal headbadge, also typical of that era. They continued to use that 'tri spoke' chainring, introduced in the early 60s, well into the late 70s at least.


----------

